# Etiquette of Placing Posts



## princess (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay.... netiquette question.

I have a bunch of pictures from when I first ran my smoker. I did two meats at once (this was two or three nights before I joined SMF) I did Pork Loin --> Canada Bacon and Turkey --> Smoked Breast. 

I'd sure like to put up the pics and talk about what I did (as well as what I did wrong) and get some input from more experienced members.

Should I put them in the pork or turkey section? Does it much matter?


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would put them in the general section. I don't think anyone here would care where you put them as long as we saw them.


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2010)

Pick the largest piece you smoked and the rest will be add ons. No worry's.


----------



## eman (Aug 8, 2010)

meateater said:


> Pick the largest piece you smoked and the rest will be add ons. No worry's.


What eater said, Or whichever tasted the best.lol It doesn't matter where you put them if you want to ask ?? just ask away.


----------



## princess (Aug 8, 2010)

They are up in Pork. :)
 


eman said:


> What eater said, Or whichever tasted the best.lol It doesn't matter where you put them if you want to ask ?? just ask away.


----------

